# night shots



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

cold, wind kept shaking my tripod.

lighting here was a pain in the ass. and a cop that watches the area only gave me a few mintues (lots of drunk people leaving bars).










the vw is my friends. its chipped, on coils, intake, 3 inch downpipe to a straight 3 inch mandrel bent exhaust (if your in the mid atlantic and want a mandrel bent exhaust i can hook you up). it also has a turbo inlet pipe.


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

adjust shutter speed.


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

i did. but i had to keep it down to a point. i didnt want to crank the iso and add more noise than needed.


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

what kind of cam is it?


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

nikon d40.


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

minionkid256 said:


> nikon d40.


eww dude. I hated to see that on my screen. Nikon D40. In my opinion that camera sux bigtime.

I use an Olympus e30, even without a tripod my cam is a monster.








same shot, different shutter speed.


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol im only 20. im not made of money. i got a great deal on it and didnt pass up on it.


----------



## bmwtime740 (May 29, 2009)

well...clean your lens or buy a new one. your clarity is off.


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

thats my ****ty focus.


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

beautiful!


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

bmwtime740 said:


> eww dude. I hated to see that on my screen. Nikon D40. In my opinion that camera sux bigtime.
> 
> I use an Olympus e30, even without a tripod my cam is a monster.
> 
> ...


looks like 1 photo hdr


----------



## Daedalus34r (Jun 30, 2007)

photos arent that bad, it's just the dark colors make the cars look really dark. Maybe try HDR'ing it?

edit: nice cars tho by the way


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

bmwtime740 said:


> eww dude. I hated to see that on my screen. Nikon D40. In my opinion that camera sux bigtime.


Wow, way to be an :asshole: Just cause you think it sucks doesn't mean you have to react like that or even say anything at all. Not everyone has money to go out and buy the best of the best and even if they did there is way more to a good photo than the equipment itself.



minionkid256 said:


> lol im only 20. im not made of money. i got a great deal on it and didnt pass up on it.


Don't worry about it man, if you got a great deal and you are happy with it then that is all that matters.



mathjak107 said:


> looks like 1 photo hdr


I would agree. I don't think the shutter speed made that difference.



Daedalus34r said:


> photos arent that bad, it's just the dark colors make the cars look really dark. Maybe try HDR'ing it?
> 
> edit: nice cars tho by the way


+1. The dark colors of the car just don't go all that great with the setting but overall nice job on the photos. Sure there is some blur or focus issues but it's not absolutely horrible. Just get out there and take more photos and you'll get better each and every time. The wind will never be your friend when trying to take a long exposure shot.


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks man. normally my night shots are alot better. but the wind really won the battle. the focus was off because i was freezing and i was using a lens that was manual only. so i really didnt want to take my hands out of my pockets for long to get a good focus.


----------



## bkmk5 (Feb 19, 2008)

chicagofan00 said:


> Wow, way to be an :asshole: Just cause you think it sucks doesn't mean you have to react like that or even say anything at all. Not everyone has money to go out and buy the best of the best and even if they did there is way more to a good photo than the equipment itself.
> 
> Don't worry about it man, if you got a great deal and you are happy with it then that is all that matters.
> 
> ...


+1 on all accounts. shutter speeds not going to make vibrancy jump off the scale like that.

Great shots dude. You should be able to take better and better pictures. Keep shooting and technique will get better, maybe invest in a tripod along the ways for long shutter speeds.


----------



## SoCaLE39 (Nov 19, 2004)

bmwtime740 said:


> eww dude. I hated to see that on my screen. Nikon D40. In my opinion that camera sux bigtime.
> 
> I use an Olympus e30, even without a tripod my cam is a monster.
> 
> ...


I'm going to call bs that this was just a change in shutter speed. Looks like you changed the filter or did some post processing hence the reason the colors are "popping" a lot more.


----------



## GoRavens (Jan 8, 2010)

minionkid256 said:


> lol im only 20. im not made of money. i got a great deal on it and didnt pass up on it.


D40 is a very fine cam. Anyone that would down it does not know anything about photography. He also calls his entry-level DSLR a "Monster". He sounds like a piece of work.


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

i 2nd the d40, its a very good first camera and is more capable then most people are ....


----------



## cruise_bone (Jun 6, 2007)

bmwtime740 said:


> eww dude. I hated to see that on my screen. Nikon D40. In my opinion that camera sux bigtime.
> 
> I use an Olympus e30, even without a tripod my cam is a monster.
> 
> ...


Hmm, let's see, your opinion vs Ken Rockwell's opinion. Ken Rockwell loves the D40. You hate it. I'm going to say Ken knows just a little bit more than you do about photography.

And I call total BS on the shutter speed. That second pic is HDR if ever there was an HDR photo.

:thumbdwn:


----------



## mathjak107 (Apr 1, 2006)

just the mere fact he never responded back says we all are right


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

mathjak107 said:


> just the mere fact he never responded back says we all are right


:thumbup:


----------



## 3sons66 (Mar 11, 2009)

bmwtime740 said:


> eww dude. I hated to see that on my screen. Nikon D40. In my opinion that camera sux bigtime.
> 
> I use an Olympus e30, even without a tripod my cam is a monster.
> 
> ...


:bustingup...shutter...hahahahaha. Yaa right!


----------

